# Best 32 inch Full HD Smart LED TV



## rishisab (Nov 6, 2013)

Which brand has the Best 32 inch FULL HD LED TV ? I have narrowed down the following two choices:

1. Samsung 32F5500
2. Sony 32W670a

Both the above models are Smart TV, with built in WIFI. I have a few queries, regarding the above 2 models..

1. Which one provides better Smart features?
2. Which one plays more movie formats via USB (as i will be watching a lot of movies)
3. And i have been shown the demo of both the models. But the normal 720p movie rips look pix elated in both the models. Is it a good idea to own a 32 inch LED TV for 720p rip movies?

And if you guys have some good options from other brands, falling in the same section, do let me know. I am really confused guys, as all the Diwali offers are about to end.


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2013)

Philips 32PFL7977 is best tv with 3D and all necessary feature you can get it for 36k.It also supports al movie format and provide PQ on par with Sonys costliest models.


----------



## rishisab (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you for your answer. Finally, somebody answered my query.

The thing is that my brother and father have told me to go for either Samsung or Sony. They won't agree on Philips.

However, i must say one thing. Sony's picture quality is far better than Samsung's. But i am still not sure if it plays multiple formats (especially MKV or MP4 rips)


----------



## rishisab (Nov 9, 2013)

I posted my reply earlier, but i guess it has been approved yet. 

I am more inclined towards SONY as it has a better picture quality and looks than SAMSUNG. However, i hate its Smart Entertainment panel. Plus, can someone really tell me if it plays all the movie formats? Its really important for me.


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2013)

Sony supports less movie format it too has some issues in detecting ntfs file system.

Audition Philips model I bet you will be amazed by its PQ.I Don't bother about Sony because it doesn't have 3D and is costly affair too.


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 17, 2013)

Go with Panasonic. It has IPS LED which produces vibrant images and videos.


----------



## Minion (Nov 18, 2013)

^IPS panel doesn't mean vibrant images but better viewing angle.


----------



## rishisab (Nov 19, 2013)

I have never felt so frustrated before purchasing something.


Minion can be true about the Philips picture quality. I saw one of Philips model somewhere. It was bulky, but the picture  quality was good. But, when i am spending 40k-50k on a thing that is going to last atleast a few years, i can't go for Philips.

Panasonic is good, but i am not getting great offers on it. The guys here in Ambala and Chandigarh are charging almost the same price for Samsung F5500, Song W670A and Panasonic EX6D. So, i dont think i would go for it.

So, that brings me back to two giant - Sony and Samsung. I have narrowed down 2 models:

1. Sony W670A at 41K (with headphones)
2. Samsung 32F6400 at 47k (3d, 2 remote controls, 3d glasses, better motion rate)


I am unable to view them side by side in any mall. But, i really feel the picture quality of SONY is better than Samsung. But here is the catch, it has 2 HDMI and 1 USB. On the other hand, Samsung F6400 has 4 HDMI and 3USBs. Plus, the smart features on Samsung are way better than SONYs. 

I am really confused and equally frustrated. If i had spent more time on my graduation project research, than researching on LED TVs, i would have been a gold medalist today


----------



## shankar_psn (Nov 27, 2013)

why not LG ... check out the latest LG TVs with IPS Panels ... they are good ... i did get one of them recently ...


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 29, 2013)

shankar_psn said:


> why not LG ... check out the latest LG TVs with IPS Panels ... they are good ... i did get one of them recently ...



OMG..did u really bought the lg tv and it's working till date??
LG makes the worst tv's..Go for Sony.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 30, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> OMG..did u really bought the lg tv and it's working till date??
> LG makes the worst tv's..Go for Sony.



Whats wrong with LG. My crt tv is going strong since 8 years without any sort of spike/surge protection. Also i am hunting for a sub 35k plasma and found LG42PN4500 to be the best in terms of picture quality at showroom ( all positive reviews on amazon as well), much better than the similarly priced samsung 43 incher plasma. I am curious as to why u r saying its the worst


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Sony supports playback but there is a system to activate it.Each Sony TV comes with embedded software by DiVX.All you have to do is to download software on PC and register your TV.DiVX will generate a video for you.Go and play this video in your TV via pen drive and playback features are locked.


----------



## RiteshS (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Rishisab, I would like to tell you that Sony plays most of the movie file formats, following are file formats which Sony supports:
MPEG1/ MPEG2PS/ MPEG2TS/ AVCHD/ MP4Part10/ MP4Part2/ AVI(XVID)/ AVI(MotionJpeg)/ MOV/ WMV/ MKV/ WEBM/ 3GPP/ MP3/ WMA/ LPCM/ JPEG/ MPO
(Source: Ezoneonline.in)
I too have Sony “Sony KDL-32W650 HD LED TV” and it is really awesome, it has superb sound quality, great picture quality and most important is above mentioned file format support.


----------

